# looking at buying second hand specialized big hit 1



## louis (11 Feb 2008)

iam looking at buying big hit 1 
second hand 
i want to spend about £500 to £650
could any one help me out


----------



## bonj2 (11 Feb 2008)

try ebay
but you're constraining yourself a bit on budget


----------



## louis (12 Feb 2008)

dont worry i think i found a bike norco shore 3 06 model could any one tell me good bad pionts about it


----------



## Kirstie (20 Feb 2008)

A Big Hit 1? What size d'you want? Frame only?
I've got one in a Small. This is it: 

http://michael-wright.fotopic.net/p18629276.html


----------



## louis (28 Feb 2008)

how much do you want for it


----------



## louis (28 Feb 2008)

but the only prob is how i can get it


----------



## louis (3 Mar 2008)

willing to spend £750 for big hit


----------

